# Pigeon Flight feathers



## T Tolbert (Sep 3, 2010)

If you pull flight feathers from a grown bird will they grow back or are they gone forever.


----------



## bobman (Sep 3, 2010)

dont pull them

 The primary flight feathers are the eight or so longest feathers at the wing tip. Stretch the wing out carefully and only cut one side! If you cut both sides the bird may still achieve lift and flight. Cutting one side will unbalance the bird, resulting in a lot of flapping and hopping but no true flight.

Heres what I do...... you do what you want

If cutting or pulling feathers is not for you, you can tape the flight feathers closed with a small piece of duct tape or rubber band. This works well with all types of training birds.

this allows you to use the bird again without harming it


----------



## T Tolbert (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I will do the tape. I have 2 homers I would like to train in the yard with them and be able to take them to some other places I train.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Sep 3, 2010)

Hehe. I taped one once. He pulled his wing free from the tape and the last time I saw him, he was headed back to Commerce.

If you cut the primary feathers, make sure you cut them all. Pigeons are extremely strong flyers and can still fly with the 5 longest feathers cut. Ask me how I know that too. I have heard of only cutting one side before, but haven't tried it. I haven't lost any birds since cutting all of the primary feathers on both sides, so I'm comfortable with sticking with that way.


----------



## T Tolbert (Sep 3, 2010)

If you cut them did they grow back?


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Sep 3, 2010)

T Tolbert said:


> If you cut them did they grow back?



I thought that was the original question and I was looking for the answer.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Sep 3, 2010)

Absolutely. I haven't used mine in a while, and they will have to be cut again before I use them. If you are using them regularly, you need to keep an eye on them for re-growth, because if you don't pay attention, one day they will fly.


----------



## bobman (Sep 3, 2010)

nope.. it was do they grow back if you pull them

yes but it takes a long time, much longer than if you cut them

the rubber band or taping works fine I've done it many many times


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm sure taping does work, because I found that method online somewhere, but it would have to be tighter than what I put it on. He wiggled around a little bit and was just like Houdini. 

I don't remember how fast the feathers grow back after being cut, but it seemed to be pretty fast. I don't think it was any longer than 2 months to get back to original length.


----------



## T Tolbert (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info, sounds perfect. Now lets go shoot some doves!


----------

